# Inflatable Pontoons



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with these? I've been looking at them on Cabela's website and they look pretty sweet. I've been thinking about this model in particular: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Canoes-Kayaks-Small-Boats/Pontoons|/pc/104794380/c/104710680/sc/104508180/Creek-Company-Super-Sport-XR1-Pontoon/1161163.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-canoes-kayaks-small-boats-pontoons%2F_%2FN-1100576%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104508180%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104794380%253Bcat104710680&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104710680%3Bcat104508180

I would use it almost exclusively on rivers such as the Manistee and the Au Sable. 
I want some sort of "boat" to open up additional areas of river that are unreachable to me based on distances from access points. I've been weighing the pros and cons of float tubes, pontoons, kayaks, and canoes.
I like the float tubes for the limited space they take up in transit and their light weight. However, I am not overly excited about sitting in the water. I imagine it makes casting difficult, obstructs your vision into the water, and increases the likelihood of getting wet. Also, if there is a dead stretch of river, it seems you would need to wear swim fins and kick yourself backwards through it. Also, you would have to walk through water less than 2 foot deep probably. Think I'll pass...
A kayak might be nice because it adds use beyond fishing. However, hauling them around is a pain, either on top of your vehicle or hanging 6 foot out the back of it. Still low to the water though, and it would require two trucks to float a river, so it becomes rather costly in gas money over driving two cars 200+ miles round trip.
A canoe can accommodate two people, so I don't have to talk another one of my fishing buddies into buying one, but has the same drawbacks as a kayak, plus only one person is fishing at a time unless you anchor.
Which lead me to the pontoons. Most models break down small enough to fit in the trunk of a car (or smaller) and require no tools to set up. They are light enough that you could lug one a ways to your access if you needed too. The oars provide control and a feasible way to bypass unproductive stretches of river. Plus, I doubt they draw anymore water than a canoe or kayak so shallower stretches shouldn't be an issue. You sit up out of the water, making it easier to cast and see into the water. They seem to have plenty of storage, and you can even mount electric trolling motors onto most models. However, the idea of anything that is inflatable makes me a little nervous. How bad would it suck if you ripped a pontoon in deep water, or miles from the nearest access. But this still seems like the best overall option.
Thoughts? Opinions? Experiences? Anything?:help:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

I own a couple of float tubes and have only used them a handful of times on lakes but they were suprisingly comfortable and easy to cast from. You need to wear flippers all the time for control. You can attach an anchor. I don't need another person to row or anything. Doing a river float may require a spotter or something similar but i will see this summer ;-). both of my float tubes together will fit in a car trunk and inflate in about 5 minutes. 

Yes, i can cast well with a fly rod from a float tube, but you are correct that you can't see in the water from them. Most tubes, you sit just above the water level depending on how much you weigh. I wear waders to keep a little warmer and a layer of protection from underwater hazards. 

I have seriously contemplated getting a pontoon but it just seems like alot to carry and setup to do a float unless you leave it inflated and trailer it. and then you have to row so it seems like it would be more worthwhile to get a 2-person pontoon so that you can switch off. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pank (Jan 3, 2005)

I can't speak to the float tubes but I've had one of the inflatable pontoons for about three years. I use it almost exclusively for trout fishing the Ausable in the Mio area. It's very comfortable for an afternoon float trip (3-4 hours). I really don't fish it all day but I think it would fine.

I use a bag of rocks for an anchor. It never seems to stop me completely but it does a good job of slowing me down and keeping me straight in the river while I fish. The oars usually dangle in the water and are used just for coarse correction. It's not always perfect sometimes I'm sides ways in the river tangled in fly line but too often.

I don't do the assembly/disassembly thing I leave mine inflated all the time. I just throw it in the back of the truck It's pretty light.

I'm not sure you need to worry too much about losing the air out of one of the pontoons. They seem pretty robust.

I'm happy in going with a pontoon. I think it work the best for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I havent found a stretch of water on the ausable that i cant paddle upstream from mio up. I have a kayak, a tandem canoe, and a solo canoe that i usually paddle up and then float down, particularly when fishing the drakes and the hex. I also have a 10 foot jon boat with an e motor. During the hex i just motor up and pole down during the night.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

I have the 12' 2 man version of these.
http://www.dryflyfloatboats.com/boats.htm

Awesome boat, floats slower for fishing that my canoe which hasn't been out of the garage since I purchased the float boat....6-7 years ago.

Only con to one is it takes more effort to row than my canoe if you're trying to go upstream or hit alot of slow water but that's why I've got an electric trolling motor.

Hope this helps !


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I have an inflatable pontoon. Don't have a vehicle I can keep it in assembled, so I set it up/take it down each trip. It usually takes me 35-45 minutes. At first that seemed like a chore, but you get used to it, and besides I noticed guys with drift boats sometimes take that long getting ready or packing up. 

Very stable, very maneuverable. I rarely hear of people puncturing a pontoon, and it's usually not hard to keep it away from obstacles that could do that--very maneuverable, remember. But last weekend I did hit a very pointy broken branch on a log jam almost head on and only got a scuff. Most of them have very durable exteriors.

I usually don't fish from mine, just use it to shuttle between places where I wade. You'd need a pretty heavy anchor to stop and fish in a current in most cases.

The major drawbacks I see, other than the setup and takedown, are that they don't row very well in still water, and the high profile means you catch a lot of wind. Last weekend I was drifting into a stiff headwind and even with a steady current, was standing still sometimes unless I rowed hard. 

If I had to do it over again...I'd probably get a kayak, to avoid the setup issues and to cover lakes better. A piece of advice if you do get a pontoon, get a K-pump. $60 and up, but Much faster than the cheap double action pumps a lot of people get. Plus, they fit very easily in or next to the gear bags in case you spring a leak.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I have a fat and wide canoe, float tube and a pontoon.

The canoe is great but can be tricky casting from with a partner and hard to maneuver solo.

The float tube is the easiest to navigate and fish from as the fins and "kick power" come natural and second nature but to down side is most rivers aren't deep enough through the trip and you're a lot closer to water an cant cast as far.

The pontoon is about the best for fly fishing solo IMO.
I use mine mostly on still water but it's performs just fine on flow.
I leave mine assembled...strap it to the roof of my tinker toy car.
Sits up nice and high and can cast a lot farther than from the tube.

I probably use the float tube and pontoon about equally as much but I don't fly fish exclusively and the pontoon gets the lions share of fly fishing trips.

As an aside...I got mine on Craigs list last spring for $150 or so if I remember.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Mine is a Discovery 9IR by Outcast. I keep it inflated, and just toss it on top of my Toyota RAV4. At 65 pounds, that's a simple one-man operation. I do 55mph without any problems. 
It's my first year with a pontoon, but so far I love it. Had it on the Trophy Water downsteam from MIO, and can fish from it without any major problems. On smaller rivers, I just stuttle from spot to spot, then get out and wade. So far, no regrets.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Bull Market said:


> Mine is a Discovery 9IR by Outcast. I keep it inflated, and just toss it on top of my Toyota RAV4. At 65 pounds, that's a simple one-man operation. I do 55mph without any problems.
> It's my first year with a pontoon, but so far I love it. Had it on the Trophy Water downsteam from MIO, and can fish from it without any major problems. On smaller rivers, I just stuttle from spot to spot, then get out and wade. So far, no regrets.


How do you attach your boat to the top of the RAV?


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Shupac said:


> How do you attach your boat to the top of the RAV?


Nylon web tie-down straps. I pass it through the frame, then around the luggage rack. Four straps is all it takes. One for each corner of the frame.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Shupac said:


> How do you attach your boat to the top of the RAV?


Here's a photo


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks. Looks doable on my Forester


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Just don't forget to load it with the stern end pointing forward. With the seat back folded down, the wind flow will make sure it stays that way.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Having an aluminum frame vs steel means decreased weight and not having to worry about rust over time. I would agree that keeping an eye out for a used one may mean being able to obtain a better quality boat for the same (or less) price.

One other cost item that separates different pontoons are the pontoon tubes. The highest quality pontoons are generally bladderless. You will note different thicknesses in tube wall construction, obviously thicker the better, and likely more costly
.
Less costly pontoon tubes use a bladder. Some pontoon manufacturers use a double bladder, such that if one bladder develops a leak, the other bladder can be pumped up to compensate. Again here, even with tubes with bladders, the outside skin thickness, material and resistance to puncture separates more expensive to less expensive pontoons.

I generally carry a patch kit with a manual pump in my boat bag. Never had to use it, though.


----------

